# Sun Glasses



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi, I've been reading here for a while and finally moved near the water so im looking into kayaking a little more serious. 

I just have a question regarding polarised sun glasses.
Does anyone here use prescription sunnies or do you wear contacts and then normal sunnies?

I also spearfish and usually dont bother with contacts as my eyes arent that bad, but they arent getting any better so i was curious as to what others are doing.

Mods, feel free to move this as i didnt know where else to ask.
THanks

Timm


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

G'day Tim,

Whilst I don't currently wear glasses (though, with a job in computing, I'm sure it's just a matter of time), my wife certainly does. She prefers to use contacts with her mask, as does a mate - he's lucky enough to have eyes that work well with the cheap disposable type contacts though.

He reckons he's also too prone to loosing sunnies to feel comfortable with a prescription pair, and goes with the contacts there too. My wife, however, has a pair of glasses with the slimline magnetic clip-over sunnies. Look pretty good, and also available polarised (might have to order them in though, and I suspect your glasses might have to be designed to accommodate them). Could be worth considering if you have a good way of keeping your glasses attached (leash, etc).

Red.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have prescription sunnies. Expensive but it means I can see and not have to put up with glare. In rough conditions, I have a floating strap that connects to the ends of the arms. Saved them twice.

I got mine from the local optometrist. This means they are not optimised for our sport. There are some quality sunglasses out there, such as Spotters, that can be made up to your prescription and that provide superior visibility for sight fishing. This is the path that I will take next time


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks for the response guys.

I work in IT too but its in my blood (damn parents) to wear glasses. I used to have contacts but that was before i spear fished and they were disposable but they were the ones that lasted a month. I think the daily ones would be more suited.
I just thought that maybe wearing contacts out while yaking might dry your eyes out and irritate a little.

I Will look into the spotter range and def have a floating strap.

definately give contacts ago while spearing though so i can see through my cressi mask hehe now the fish better hide!


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Driftr

Before laser surgery I had to wear contacts or prescriptions on the water too.

I found contacts to be the best because I could always remove my sunnies when the water was blasting in my face or it was getting dark. I would get 12 hours before irritation but thats diffrent for each person.

Go the laser. It costs a bit but well worth the long term improvement.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Driftr,
I wear glasses all the time, for sunglasses I wear the Ugly Fish slip overs, they are available in both a Blue and Brown lense for salt and fresh water respectively.
I wear them yakking, driving and for anytime out on the sun.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I wear prescription lenses all the time with the transition style of darkening for general use, and when seeing the bottom on the water is important put a second pair of polarised specs over the top of them...looks weird but is surprisingly comfortable


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

The Spotters in the glass photocromic (spelling) are exceptional. While they are expensive they are worth every cent in my opinion. As Dave stated, they are able to be made to suit an individualÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s prescription.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I use a pair of floating sunnies, polarised too.

You can get polarised contact lenses, which do the same job as sun-glasses. Apparently....


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

kraley said:


> I have prescription polarized sunglasses. I am blind without glasses and afraid of contacts!
> 
> Anyway - its worth it for me.


Same goes for me. They are expensive though. I use a strap to make sure I don't lose them. Learnt this the hard way.


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

I checked out the optometrist on the weekend to see whats on offer. I think for now i will go with fitovers they are around $60 but slip over the top of your normal glasses and dont look to much like you're trying to impersonate a fly.

check out http://www.fitovers.com for more info on them.


----------

